# A8M2N-LA Motherboard won't recognize new video card



## Ceris (Jan 16, 2009)

Hi All,

Basically my computer won’t recognize my new graphics card.

I’ve come here because I don’t really have anywhere else to turn, except for my card manufacturer (Chaintech), and their tech support is sometimes hard for me to get a hold of.

I have a computer with the following stats:

Windows XP - Service Pack 3
HP a1630n Desktop PC (bought in 2006)
4GB RAM
AMD Athalon 64 X2 Dual Core Processor – 2.4 Ghz
250 GB Hard Drive
GeForce 6150 LE integrated video card
ASUS A8M2N-LA Motherboard – I have the most recent updated BIOS

So I’ve been trying to update my computer so I can play so better games in the future. I did some research and figured that it was my graphics card that was really slowing my computer down. So I ordered a 1GB GeForce 5800 GT and got it yesterday. I placed it in the PCI-E slot on my computer, started my computer up, and the screen wouldn’t come on when I plug my monitor into the plug for the graphics card. I installed the most recent driver for the GeForce 8500, and my computer still won’t recognize the card. I went to the BIOS and set the default display adapter to be the PCI-E slot, and it still won’t recognize the card. I tried using the installation CD that came with the card, and my computer still won’t recognize the card.

I’m stuck. I contacted the tech support at Chaintech several times and the guy I most recently talked to said they've had this problem before with HP computers with integrated video cards not recognizing new cards. He said that HP sometimes restricts certain aspects of their motherboards. He said I needed to download the firmware for my motherboard that would unlock more of the options and allow me to disable the integrated GeForce 6150 LE card. I can't find any such thing on the HP website.

I've gone and tried every variation of installing/uninstalling the driver/BIOS/etc, and nothing is working. My computer refuses to acknowledge the 8500 GT card exists.

Any help or advice would be greatly appreciated.

-Ceris

A thread I've started on the NVIDIA forums here

The specs of my motherboard as provided by HP.com: here

The complete list of HP.com drivers/software for my computer: here 
I've already gone and downloaded the most recent BIOS update.


----------



## Ceris (Jan 16, 2009)

Any help? Please?


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

first off your problem is NOT drivers ............ so you can put that "fix" to rest

a new video card will work with the generic video card drivers embedded in the windows operating system until you get the chance to install the card drivers which merely improve performance ............... the operation of the new video card is not dependent upon driver install to work or not to work !!

basically as I see it you have two options ...............

A) try to install a new bios chip which will allow full operation of the motherboard ????

this can be very hit or miss .............HP and all other OEM system retailers deliberately neuter their bios and motherboards to limit them to the original specification at time of sale ........... in other words ................. HP doesnt want you to upgrade!

B) replace the motherboard with an unrestriced one ........(best option) $35.00 to $65.00

you can find cheap & high grade motherboards on mwave.com / clikc refurbished / click motherboards


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

ASUS M3A78-CM amd 780v chipset micro ATX form factor 1xPCI-E(x16)/1xPCI-E(x1)/2xpci/4xddr2 w/integrated vga,sata2 raid,lan(gb),usb 2.0 & audio (refurbished bare product no accessories w/15-day warranty) (*Limit 1 pcs/customer) *$39.99 
*SKU: Cb25349 Mfg. Part No: M3A78-CM More Info View Full User Reviews




http://www.mwave.com/mwave/viewprod...OUT-REFURB&DNAME=Blow+Out+Sales+-+Refurbished


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

I must assume that you did *Disable* the onboard card in the device manager BEFORE you put the new card in, is this correct, or did I miss something here?


----------



## Ceris (Jan 16, 2009)

Thanks,

So far what you've been saying is consistent with what I heard from one or two other sources. I really would hate to have to spend any more money on this, but if the motherboard's completely neutered, then it looks like I will have to replace it.

I'm going to take the video card by a place today just to check it out to make sure the problem isn't with the card itself (which it probably isn't). If that's the case, then I'll go and probably just replace the motherboard - something I've never done before in any computer I've owned.

Thanks for doing the research to - I really appreciate it. I guess the best way to look at all this is that it could be a learning experience for when I want to build my own computer.

If I had known it would have cost this much already to upgrade, I would have just thought about making my own computer.

I'll report back here when I figure all this out.

Thanks for all the help,

Ceris


----------



## jscottbell (Oct 12, 2009)

Any more updates?

I have a similiar system
HP Media Center m7664x with OEM
geforce 6150 LE
ASUS A8M2N-LA (geforce 6150 on the motherboard)

Considering upgrading graphics card for Digital Photography and HDTV ouput applications.

HP and Nvida specs claim the 6150 LE supports dual monitor output so you should not have to disable original card.

Potential limitation is the OEM 200w PSU 

Can any of the PCI Express or PCI Express 2 graphic cards run on a 200w OEM PSU?


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

I would not run a bare motherboard and cpu on 200 watts  much less a whole system ! :4-thatsba


----------



## jscottbell (Oct 12, 2009)

I'm getting more and more perturbed at HP;

Advertised as a Media Center I expected a mid level graphics card at least.

When I get ready to use it as such I find out;

1. The graphics card says it "_*supports*_" dual monitor use but only supplies one monitor output... I think "_*compatible with*_" dual monitor use is stretching it but I see no _*support*_ for dual monitor applications on the card what so ever. 

I'm not sure if the fault lies with HP or NVIDIA.

2. The PSU is at the minimal level for functional use as is and no provisions for add ons were made power supply wise despite three open PCI slots a open front bay slot and a personal drive hot swap media bay.

3. Anyone one serious about creating even a mid level media PC is going to upgrade the graphics and audio cards at a minimum so any upgrades automatically requires replacing the PSU?

Thats pretty much a guarnteed way to stop any brand loyalty before it starts.

4. The most annoying part is if you go to the HP online self help knowledge section you are pestered with an irritating pop up asking if the document was usefull, not usefull, or not applipical for each and every document you pull up before you can even read the first sentence or two. The &*)^* pop up follows you all over the document if you scroll down to get away from it.

I will never ever buy an HP PC again.

RE PSU upgrades;
I have done plenty of wire soldering (not PC boards) and know how to use a voltimeter but the PSU thing still scares me as a potential disaster scenario for one slight moment of lost attention if you get the wires crossed. Most of the cables inside only go in one way by design but cross the wrong wires installing a PSU and I can envision every piece of hardware going up in smoke with nothing but a smoldering pile charred scrap before you.

It does sound like quite a few less experienced users have done the PSU upgrades for desk tops so hopefully it can be more idiot proof for me than I envisioned.

Any good links for PSU 101? How to install, how much, how much is too much and most important most relaible and fool proof :laugh:?

Up till now being forced to look for a graphic card up grade I shouldn't have to upgrade I have never seen PSU wattage listed as a strength or weakness or of consideration in any published or consumer reviews.

Its disappointing to find out this late in the game.

I chose the HP Media Center at the time because it seemed it would have all the ins and outs already for some future audio and entertainment center applications.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

You have discovered first hand why we all have custom buiilt machines; that way you know whats under the hood without question!

you will not be the first nor the last to have the symptoms of "OEM System" blues!

Corsair 750-TX would be my suggestion on the new power supply and you wont mess up the connections ..........guaranteed!


----------



## jscottbell (Oct 12, 2009)

Why is irony so much funnier when it happens to others?

I planned on putting off the graphic card and required PS upgrade to after Christmas for $$ reasons but felt good I had the research groundwork laid already.

What to my wondery eyes do appear? My POS PS died very quietly, without even a two minute warning. Guess I'll have to take a bigger hit in December than planned so lets go get that PS and graphics card now....oh crap....here comes the irony.....wait for it......

All those links, recomendations and even the forums I added to my favorites should still be on my HD except I can't get to any of that info without a marginally functioning PS...DOH!

PS swap went smooth and easy except for one concerning moment when nothing powered up after my carefull and studious efforts....Thank God there is a power switch on the back so if you have to hard boot down you don't have to "pull the plug".

Added a larger and better performing Dell monitor 2209W for a present for myself and my photography editing (still in the box for multiple reasons). 

Irony part II

New PS is quiet and works great, new graphics card has nice HDMI, VGA and D-sub VGA outs but it seems I overlooked one small thing.....the new graphics card has NO AUDIO OUT except the HDMI....my new DELL monitor has no built in speakers....I have a set of stereo satilite/sub powered speakers with RCA input but no way to tap the only audio out via the HDMI input without adding defeat the purpose extra noise hardware in between.......

The integrated 6150 LE claims to support dual monitor use and I assume this would include allowing dual audio for basic Windows and program features but not a single dB has come out from my PC since the upgrades other than a near dead quiet fan from the new PS..... I tried dual monitor with HDMI to my flat screen and VGA from the 6150 to my monitor for sound and no video or audio was coming out the 6150. Dual parallel out from the new card works okay with HDMI to the TV and VGA to the current monitor but I can't remember if I had any system sound audio. The Media Center Audio into the TV worked fine however. 

I'm not sure if even the headphone out jack works but it could be a temporary work around if it does. 

Any other anti-irony ideas regarding my audio?


----------

